# Cpu Kühler für i5 3570k übertakten



## Lakkal (14. Oktober 2015)

*Cpu Kühler für i5 3570k übertakten*

guten tag 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ich suche einen leistungstarken cpu kühler (geld spielt keine rolle aber preis leistung sollte schon gut sein) da mein cpu schon immer einer der heiseren sorte war
auserdem möchte ich ihn gerne übertakten min. 4 ghz 
ich habe ein großes gehäuse in dem ein z77 pro 3 mainbord verbaut ist zur gehäuse wand sind es ca 18cm verbaut ist auserdem corsair vengeance lp ram 4x4 gb
auserdem habe ich vor den cpu zu köpfen und habe gehört flüssigmetall wärmeleitpaste wäre das beste vieleicht kann mir da auch jemand ne marke empfehlen.

vielen dank


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2015)

mit dem Alpenföhn Brocken oder Scythe Mugen (ich glaub aktuelle Version ist die Revision 4) solltest du auch ohne die CPU zu "köpfen" an sich auf um die 4,5GHz kommen - wenn nicht, dann liegt es NICHT am Kühler    es sollte nur vorne im Gehäuse auch ein Lüfter sein, der Luft reinsaugt, und hinten einer zum Rausblasen. Zum Thema Köpfen und dazu passende Paste weiß ich leider nix, ansonsten reicht ohne Köpfen auch eine separate Paste für vlt 100-150€ pro 100g, und für 2-3 mal aufstreichen reichen ja 4g schon locker, also mehr als ne Tube für 4-8€ ist nicht nötig. 

An sich ist Hitze halt auch nicht mehr DER Grund, warum das OC bei einer modernen CPU scheitert. Was verstehst du denn unter "heißeren Sorte" ?


----------



## Lakkal (14. Oktober 2015)

Ja vorne bläst ein 140 rein und hinten glaube zwei 120 raus bei den ivy bridge sind ja die eigentlichen prozzesoren mit den heatspreadern nicht mehr gelötet sondern übertragen die hitze mit wärmeleitpaste und ich hab gelesen man könne 10-15 grad rausholen mit köpfen und  flussigmetall wärmeleitpaste aus diesem grund auch heisere sorte.

Ich lese viel über die kühler von thermalright und noctua wobei mir thermalright farblich besser gefällt wie der archon ib-e x2 was hälst du von dem ??

4,5 ghz das is ne menge ich weis nicht ob ich mich daran getraue dazu muesste ich ja auch an den spannungen schrauben.


----------



## Lakkal (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin auch schon ein alter mann der nicht viel ahnung hat und versucht sich reinzulesen und dann einfach zu probieren


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2015)

Lakkal schrieb:


> Ja vorne bläst ein 140 rein und hinten glaube zwei 120 raus bei den ivy bridge sind ja die eigentlichen prozzesoren mit den heatspreadern nicht mehr gelötet sondern übertragen die hitze mit wärmeleitpaste und ich hab gelesen man könne 10-15 grad rausholen mit köpfen und  flussigmetall wärmeleitpaste aus diesem grund auch heisere sorte.


 naja, aber das "Köpfen" ist ja auch ein Risiko, IMO sogar höher als wenn du dich vorsichtig an 4,5GHz rantastest. Du MUSST aber ja nicht auf 4,5 - den Wert hab ich nur genannt um zu zeigen, wie gut die genannten Kühler bereits sind  

Und wie gesagt: an sich scheitert das Übertakten bei den core i5 moderner Bauart NICHT an der Temperatur, zudem willst du ja auch offenbar gar nicht so viel riskieren, wenn du von 4,5GHz lieber die Finger lässt - da würde ich die CPU lieber ungeköpft lassen, auch weil du damit ggf. Interessenten verlierst, wenn du die CPU mal verkaufen willst, und "munter" ohne große Gefahr mit einem guten Kühler für 35-45€ auf 4,0 oder 4,2 Ghz oder so takten.  


Wegen des Archon: wenn er Dir so gut gefällt, dass du das Geld ausgeben willst, kannst du den natürlich nehmen, der ist schon sehr gut. NÖTIG wäre es aber nicht, die beiden von mir genannten sind auch schon gute und bewährte OC-Kühler, nur günstiger. Alles, was mehr kostet, ist eher für echte Übertakter-Freaks gedacht, die vlt wirklich an Grenzen gehen und wegen 2-3 Grad weniger dann schon klare Unterschiede haben. Oder halt rein aus optischen Gründen Ansonsten gibt es aber genug User, die nen 3570K mit nem Mugen oder Brocken auch ohne "Köpfen" auf 4,5GHz haben, d.h. wenn du jetzt wiederum gar nicht auf 4,5Ghz gehen willst, würde einer der beiden erst Recht schon mehr als gut genug sein, und ein teurerer Noctua oder Thermalright wäre eher was fürs Auge als fürs Übertakten.

Von Thermalright wäre auch noch der Macho HR-02 zu nennen, der ist ebenfalls bei Preis und Leistung ähnlich wie der Scythe Mugen und Alpenföhn Brocken. Diese drei sind sogar die drei wohl beliebtesten Übertakter-Kühler der letzten 3-4 Jahre.


----------



## Lakkal (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich danke dir für deine hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2015)

Kein Problem, kannst ja mal bescheid geben, für was du dich entschieden hast und wie hoch du dann taktest. Passendes Board hast du aber? Sollte einen Z-Chipsatz haben (steht im Namen mit drin)


----------



## Lakkal (14. Oktober 2015)

Z77 pro 3 das mach ich


----------



## Lakkal (19. Oktober 2015)

Kurzes update es ist der noctua nh d15 geworden auserdem wurde flüssigmetall wpaste gekauft zum köpfen der cpu bestellt
Wenns da ist und eingebaut teste ich mal durch momentan sind es mit boxed kühler und normalem i5 3570k unter prime über 85 grad


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2015)

Lakkal schrieb:


> Kurzes update es ist der noctua nh d15 geworden auserdem wurde flüssigmetall wpaste gekauft zum köpfen der cpu bestellt
> Wenns da ist und eingebaut teste ich mal durch momentan sind es mit boxed kühler und normalem i5 3570k unter prime über 85 grad


 mit dem box kein Wunder


----------



## Lakkal (20. Oktober 2015)

Alles ist da der noctua nh d15 ist wunderschön top gearbeitet lieferumfang ist super und verpackung ist top


----------



## Lakkal (21. Oktober 2015)

So cpu geköpft flüssigmetall drauf kühler verbaut und die temps sin mega unter 30 grad im idle doch irgendwas ist schief gegangen sobald ein ram im slot a1 oder a2 steck fährt der rechner nicht hoch hab schon alles ausgetestet was man so machen kann im b1 und b2 läuft der rechner einwandfrei


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2015)

Lakkal schrieb:


> So cpu geköpft flüssigmetall drauf kühler verbaut und die temps sin mega unter 30 grad im idle doch irgendwas ist schief gegangen sobald ein ram im slot a1 oder a2 steck fährt der rechner nicht hoch hab schon alles ausgetestet was man so machen kann im b1 und b2 läuft der rechner einwandfrei


  naja, es KÖNNTE sein, dass du beim Köpfen was vom Ram-Controller der CPU beschädigt hast, vlt. sorgt sogar die Paste dafür, dass da ein Kontakt zustande kommt, wo keiner sein sollte, also ein Kurschluss.  Der Rechner fährt aber auch nicht mehr hoch bei Standardtakt - oder meinst du jetzt nur für den Fall, dass du schon übertaktest? Vlt. lad mal die Standardwerte des BIOS neu. 

Lief der PC denn vor dem Köpfen mit nem Riegel in den "Problemslots" einwandfrei? Dann kann es halt echt am (IMO unnötigen) Köpfen liegen.  Das ist halt die Sache (FALLS es am Köpfen liegt): Köpfen "nur" wegen der Temps ist nun Mal ein Risiko, das ist nur was für "Freaks", die dann noch um die letzten 0,1%-Prozentpunkte beim Übertakten kämpfen wollen und auch den Verlust durch Defekt in Kauf nehmen. Man könnte auch ohne Köpfen super übertakten...   und ob die CPU nun 25 oder 50 Grad im IDLE hat ist total schnuppe.


----------



## Lakkal (21. Oktober 2015)

Also rechner läuft mit b1 und b2 belegt super vorher waren die slots mit a1 und b1 für dual channel belegt und liefen ohne probleme also denkst du es liegt an dem cpu flüssigmetall hab ich sorgsam aufgetragen und ja auch schon überprüft menge war top nichts an den seiten rausgequetscht das einzig gute daran ich kann meiner freundin sagen das ich nen neuen rechner brauche ich werd morgen die kiste nochmal komplett zerreißen und alles putzen nochmal alle kontakte und pins durchsehen und nen bios reset machen 


Und an alle die das köpfen in erwägung ziehen macht es nicht mit einer rassierklinge die zu flexibel ist.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann leider nicht genau sagen, ob es jetzt an der Paste und/oder dem Köpfen liegt. Es kann ebenso gut sein, dass du vlt beim Um/Einbau irgendwas leicht beschädigt hast, da reicht es auch schon, wenn du nicht vorher geerdet warst und ne kleine statische Ladung an den PC abgegeben hast. Mach mal den Reset und die Bereinigung, vlt geht es ja dann. Ansonsten müsstest du mal ne andere Sockel 1155 organisieren, und wenn es mit der dann geht, dann lag es offenbar wohl wirklich am Köpfen.


----------



## Lakkal (21. Oktober 2015)

Hab mich perma am heizkörper entladen. Ja das mit der beschädigung kann sein geht manchmal schneller als gedacht morgen bin ich schlauer freue mich aber schon auf nen i5 6600k der nicht geköpft wird


----------

